# No Tow Hooks with New Fisher MM2



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

I just picked up my 2010 Ram 2500 after having a new Fisher 8' HD installed. I was bummed to see my tow hooks removed. The dealer said they would not work with the plow mounting brackets.

I put the hooks back on the truck without the support brackets that go to the frame. I guess the tow hooks are just cosmetic now. 

Any issue with using shackles into the push plates if I need to get or give a tug?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Nozzleman;1605661 said:


> I just picked up my 2010 Ram 2500 after having a new Fisher 8' HD installed. I was bummed to see my tow hooks removed. The dealer said they would not work with the plow mounting brackets.
> 
> I put the hooks back on the truck without the support brackets that go to the frame. I guess the tow hooks are just cosmetic now.
> 
> Any issue with using shackles into the push plates if I need to get or give a tug?


I see guys all the time trying to pull from the front, I'm not saying it can't be done 85% of the time but you'll get better traction an it's easier on your trans to pull from the back. Never used a tow hook on any of my trucks.


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

I agree with pulling from the rear. I have a nice shackle mount that fits into my receiver hitch to use when pulling from the rear. My fear is I will be stuck someday and the only way to pull the truck will be from the front.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Theres some guys here that, in the summer, put D-rings in their pushplates.


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

2006Sierra1500;1606991 said:


> Theres some guys here that, in the summer, put D-rings in their pushplates.


Thanks. I wouldn't leave the shackles hanging there but it would work if needed,


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Any pics of the new rig?


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

V_Scapes;1611038 said:


> Any pics of the new rig?


I'll post some pic's in the picture forum within a week or so. The plow is not at my house right now so I can't photograph it.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

With any luck youll get to put it to good use next wednesday!


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

V_Scapes;1611800 said:


> With any luck youll get to put it to good use next wednesday!


I hope we get 12" but as of now it's looking like rain or snow showers at best. Oh well, I'll fluid film the plow, throw a lock on it, and she'll look brand new for next year.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

We're on the map now. Its in the thread for SNE


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

I use the plow mounts all the time for pulling, i just use a shackle and you want to pull straight if possible or you can bend the mount. If the mount gets bent you can just tap it back in place with a sledge hammer. Mine get used the most when pulling on a tree with a snatch block, using the front i can more easily see the cutter and what the tree is doing.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Here is what I made for the off season. It ties the mounts together and allows a ball or hooks in the receiver. I made a thread somewhere here showing the complete build.


----------

